# Twisted Pouch shooting - an alternaitve?



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

* ok gents here's one for you- I've been hard at work tonight knocking up bandsets- and it got me thinking about the old 'twist pouch' technique, the one a lot of guys seem to use with a PFS... why not just put the twist in the band? it would do the same job right?

I've always been a bit wary of my RK pocket sniper , it's prone to be a bugger for handslapping me if I forget to twist the pouch when aiming which really **** hurts in the cold but , this is even better, I've yet to take it outside but indoors but were talking 50/50 shots slap free! no twist needed with the pouch- I've yet to try it on an upright shooter, but it seems to work wonders on a side shooter for me, just thought I'd share my revelation with you fine gents- of course me being a relative newbie has someone else already discovered this?*


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think it's certainly worth some experimentation! Thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice concept, keep us updated on how it works out.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

interesting.....


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The pouch twist on the PFS isn't to prevent handslaps, it's to keep the ammo from slamming into your hand.


----------



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

M_J said:


> The pouch twist on the PFS isn't to prevent handslaps, it's to keep the ammo from slamming into your hand.


like I said I'm a bit new so you'll have to bear with me....it's just something I've found and thought it might help


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

3bears said:


> The pouch twist on the PFS isn't to prevent handslaps, it's to keep the ammo from slamming into your hand.


like I said I'm a bit new so you'll have to bear with me....it's just something I've found and thought it might help








[/quote]No problem, man! Glad it's working for you, I hate handslaps too.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

yeah M_J especially from nanna when you try n pick at the roast she just took out of the oven! OUCH


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a very interesting idea! It is certainly worth experimenting with!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Great idea.....looking forward to hearing about results of the research!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, but when dgui does his pouch twist the bands cross each other. Seems different to me, not like you'd get the same effect.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Somewhere or other, in a thread I cannot find now, I queried Dgui about this very thing. All my life, everyone I have known has held the pouch a certain way. Look at an over the top shooter. The bands are coming back to the pouch. In my experience, the inside edges of the bands get turned upward, while the outside edges of the bands get turned downward. Let me call this the "inside up" arrangement. I noticed that Dgui did the opposite ... he turned the inside edges of the bands downward and the outisde edges of the bands upward. Let me call this the "inside down" arrangement. When I asked him about it, he said he always did it that way and had advocated it, but that I was the first one to ever comment on it. When I began looking at photos and videos of folks shooting, I noted that some used the inside down hold, but most seemed to use the inside up hold.

I note that Dgui does both ... he gives the bands a 1/4 twist, as well as using the inside down arrangement. The 1/4 twist is also used by Guatamalens when shooting their style of slingshots, which are essentially the same as what we on this forum have come to call a PFS.










More here:

http://slingshotforu...gn-is-very-old/

But the Guatemalans use square bands, so I doubt there is any significant difference between the inside up and inside down arrangements with square bands, nor of course with tubes or rubber band chains.

Having said all that, any maneuver that cuts down on band slap is a good thing. You are to be congratulated for being observant enough to note this subtlety.

I hope I have correctly understood your suggestion. If not, then just ignore my little palaver!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is all a myth. All of it.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Interesting thread, I twist on the PFS but don't on my regular forks, I shoot with the forks vertical and actually pinch the pouch slightly upwards, seems to help with a smoother release for me. I also anchor differently than most, under my nose with the thumb knuckle, puts the pouch directly under my dominant eye. So, I am weird all around, hey whatever works, go for it. I think allot of it is psychological and gets us into our own comfort zone which is a good thing.
Philly


----------



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

well gents, I too this out for a bit of a 'field test' today, I wanted to get an entry in for the UK Gamekeeper 'shot of the month' comp- and I've got to say, beautiful, not even so much as a tickle as far as hand slaps were concerned






so for me at least, it looks like it works


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i twist the pouch naturally , this would not work for me.....


----------

